# Uber Partner App Sounds Hijcaking iOS Sound System



## SamuelDMiller (Dec 2, 2014)

Since one of the most recent partner app updates (presumably to handle the sound issues for the Spotify experiment) the app has caused me sound troubles. Every sound the app makes, whether the beeping ride request, the bass jingle when I open the app or go off line, the tring of the "rider destination entered", it has all hijacked my phone's sound system (iPhone 5s). It stops all music, and I can't even just flick up on the screen for the music short cut. 
I have to go to my Spotify or podcast app, and start the music as if that music had never been playing five seconds previous.
Even when I just navigate to the partner app it has been doing this. I've tried switching from the aux cord to a bluetooth adapter kit, but the problems remain. 

I've contacted Uber, but they're playing dumb. Has anyone else had this problem? It's infuriating, and possibly dangerous.

Thanks


----------



## IndyDriver (Nov 6, 2014)

I have the exact same issues. Wreaks havoc on my hands-free/bluetooth and audio integration with my car too. iPhone 5, all software up to date. Every time I put the app in the background and bring it back I have to disconnect and reconnect to everything. Total PITA and not safe. Also stops the ping sound from coming through my car audio and has resulted in a few missed requests until I figured out wtf was going on.


----------



## JusticeB (Dec 6, 2014)

I am having very similar issues. iPhone 6 with the Spotify option not turned on. Navigation no longer comes through the BT headset regardless of the app I use. I did notice that from the lock-screen it appears that the Uber Partner app has a pause symbol as if it's playing music. The button does nothing unlike when you are actually playing music. This would imply that it's doing something fishy via Bluetooth.


----------



## oneubersheep (Nov 27, 2014)

Iphones. Overpriced junk nowadays. Bummer.

The Note 4 w multi window is lighting fast and I can have Pandora running w Uber app open in front, w text, chrome and phone all in multi (they look llike little round floating tabs) on one huge crystal clear screen.


----------



## JusticeB (Dec 6, 2014)

That may be true. But I'm not gonna get rid of my iPhone just because Uber's app is messing with my Bluetooth navigation. I'm still hoping there's a solution or update.


----------



## UberHayden (Dec 29, 2014)

Has anyone figured this out? I am having the same problem on my Iphone 5. This is bumming me out and I need it fixed before new years!


----------



## duggles (Aug 25, 2014)

Yep, I posted on this a while back. The Spotify integration essentially takes any audio control you thought you had over YOUR phone, in YOUR car. It's really a ****ing joke. When riders ask about it I tell them all drivers hate it. It hijacks our phone and our car. 

It's unsafe, as I'm constantly having to diddle with the phone to get the audio playing again. It's odd when someone gets in the car and after you start the ride, you have to take a moment to randomly start playing music. It's not odd if they just get in and it's there, it weird if it just starts after they enter the car. 

I hate Uber for this.


----------



## UberHayden (Dec 29, 2014)

Just to be clear, is the current version V3.29.0? This is what I have on my Iphone 5. This version currently is sucking my balls.


----------



## SeanP (Jan 22, 2015)

I am having the same issue with my iPhone 6. I just downloaded v.3.33.1 a few days ago. I have emailed Support but they do not seem to understand my problem. 

Basically if the partner app is running, I cannot stream any of my music via bluetooth. Anyone find a solution to this?


----------



## John Anderson (Jan 12, 2015)

SamuelDMiller said:


> Since one of the most recent partner app updates (presumably to handle the sound issues for the Spotify experiment) the app has caused me sound troubles. Every sound the app makes, whether the beeping ride request, the bass jingle when I open the app or go off line, the tring of the "rider destination entered", it has all hijacked my phone's sound system (iPhone 5s). It stops all music, and I can't even just flick up on the screen for the music short cut.
> I have to go to my Spotify or podcast app, and start the music as if that music had never been playing five seconds previous.
> Even when I just navigate to the partner app it has been doing this. I've tried switching from the aux cord to a bluetooth adapter kit, but the problems remain.
> 
> ...


You use your equipment to make others into billionaires while you stay broke. They're not ignoring you, they're laughing.


----------



## Hotep31 (Jan 24, 2015)

SeanP said:


> I am having the same issue with my iPhone 6. I just downloaded v.3.33.1 a few days ago. I have emailed Support but they do not seem to understand my problem.
> 
> Basically if the partner app is running, I cannot stream any of my music via bluetooth. Anyone find a solution to this?


I have the same problem


----------



## Millstone (Jan 14, 2015)

What are you talking about. All Uber rides go just like this:


----------



## Hotep31 (Jan 24, 2015)

Millstone said:


> What are you talking about. All Uber rides go just like this:


Omg, ****ing UBER spent money on advertising lol.


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

I have Ubers iPhone. With the latest update I can now hear spoken nav directions thru the phone speaker on my way to pick up the pax.

The problem I'm having is the notification ping is silent at times, I miss pings ang get logged off!


----------



## rocksteady (Mar 19, 2015)

Anybody know of a fix for this issue? It's the most obnoxious issue with the app--how it cuts out the music Im playing every time the app is turned on or wants to make a sound, begin or end a trip, and pick up arrival. I wish they'd fix this ****ing issue. For a "technology company" their technology sure is shit. I should be able to select the sound output I want the app to use so there's no interference with the stereo jack or bluetooth output. Other apps allow the user to select the output, either stereo or internal speaker. I don't need the request alert beeping piped through my cars stereo. Nor is it necessary for the music to cut out when I arrive at the pick up. Instead, GUber has to hijack the phone. Just use the phones speaker. ****ing Uber


----------



## Avi-ator (Sep 18, 2015)

Curious. When you launch the driver app, before going online, there's a "setup music" option. Is there no way to disable connectivity to address the issues here? I've been fine using a Bluetooth earpiece (better for hearing turn by turn) not connected to my car speakers. I have an aux cable if they desire their own music. Many are pretty fascinated that I even provide that option.


----------



## rocksteady (Mar 19, 2015)

Avi-ator said:


> Curious. When you launch the driver app, before going online, there's a "setup music" option. Is there no way to disable connectivity to address the issues here? I've been fine using a Bluetooth earpiece (better for hearing turn by turn) not connected to my car speakers. I have an aux cable if they desire their own music. Many are pretty fascinated that I even provide that option.


I've tried both setting music up and saying "no, I don't have an aux cord" with no luck. The issue isn't the _app's_ sounds not working through my stereo, it's the app overriding/hijacking and cutting out the music or podcasts I'm trying to listen to from my iphone on the car stereo, whether via aux cord or bluetooth receiver plugged into aux jack, any time I go on or offline, or get a ping, or arrive at pickup, or start a trip or end a trip, the stupid app cuts out the music. I get so sick of always having to turn the music back on that I've resorted to listening to the radio which sucks. There's no need for the uber app to use the stereo output. Or at least it should give the user the option to control the sound output. The beeping ping alert can play through the phones internal speaker and should leave the stereo output the **** alone. And I don't need the redundant audio navigation, "turn right on...," then two seconds later as I'm already making the turn, "Turn right on...". It's obnoxious.

I don't think there's a fix. It's just Uber's shitty programming and their ****y philosophy that my phone's only purpose is as an empty vessel for their shit app and their stupid Spotify agreement. Why I, the owner and user of the phone, would need or want it to function in any other way while using their app does not enter their pea-sized, greedy brains.


----------



## forqalso (Jun 1, 2015)

Would refusing to allow pax access to your data plan be a solution to this problem?


----------



## rocksteady (Mar 19, 2015)

forqalso said:


> Would refusing to allow pax access to your data plan be a solution to this problem?


How do I do that? Thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## rocksteady (Mar 19, 2015)

LAuberX said:


> The problem I'm having is the notification ping is silent at times, I miss pings ang get logged off!


This has happened to me too. It happens to me when the aux cord is plugged in and I switch from aux to radio. If it senses the aux cord it will play the ping notification through the aux output regardless of what input the stereo is on.


----------



## forqalso (Jun 1, 2015)

rocksteady said:


> How do I do that? Thanks for the suggestion.


I don't use an aux cable into my phone and I've never gone though the set up music menu. If a pax wants to play their music, the aux cable goes into their phone, not mine.


----------



## forqalso (Jun 1, 2015)

rocksteady said:


> This has happened to me too. It happens to me when the aux cord is plugged in and I switch from aux to radio. If it senses the aux cord it will play the ping notification through the aux output regardless of what input the stereo is on.


If my phone is connected to my car's Bluetooth, I lose all sounds from the phone unless I'm on the Bluetooth section of the stereo. I keep the car disconnected from the phone when uberring to avoid missing pings


----------



## rocksteady (Mar 19, 2015)

forqalso said:


> I don't use an aux cable into my phone and I've never gone though the set up music menu. If a pax wants to play their music, the aux cable goes into their phone, not mine.


I thought you meant there was something I needed to disable or turn off. I don't have the spotify feature set-up so I guess that's what you mean in not allowing the pax access to my data plan--Then no, I've never allowed them access. I give them the aux cord to plug into their phone same as you. The problem is when _I _want to listen to music or a podcast I have stored on my phone, whether through the stereo jack output(aux cord) or via bluetooth to my cars aux input using a bluetooth receiver.


----------



## rocksteady (Mar 19, 2015)

forqalso said:


> If my phone is connected to my car's Bluetooth, I lose all sounds from the phone unless I'm on the Bluetooth section of the stereo. I keep the car disconnected from the phone when uberring to avoid missing pings


Yes, this is the partly the issue and it doesn't need to be this way as other apps can run concurrently. Say I'm listening to music and I get a text message alert, the music is just paused for a second and then comes back on automatically after the alert. Other apps I can choose what sound output I want them to use--internal or external. It's just Uber's shitty programming.


----------



## MarkR (Jul 26, 2015)

SamuelDMiller said:


> Since one of the most recent partner app updates (presumably to handle the sound issues for the Spotify experiment) the app has caused me sound troubles. Every sound the app makes, whether the beeping ride request, the bass jingle when I open the app or go off line, the tring of the "rider destination entered", it has all hijacked my phone's sound system (iPhone 5s). It stops all music, and I can't even just flick up on the screen for the music short cut.
> I have to go to my Spotify or podcast app, and start the music as if that music had never been playing five seconds previous.
> Even when I just navigate to the partner app it has been doing this. I've tried switching from the aux cord to a bluetooth adapter kit, but the problems remain.
> 
> ...


Spotify for customers? The radio is free and most people have their own music.


----------



## rocksteady (Mar 19, 2015)

MarkR said:


> Spotify for customers? The radio is free and most people have their own music.


 What's that have to do with anything?

Goddamn, reading comprehension for people responding to this thread is remarkably low!


----------



## JJ/Uber/Miami (Jun 24, 2015)

onefuctubersheep said:


> Iphones. Overpriced junk nowadays. Bummer.
> 
> The Note 4 w multi window is lighting fast and I can have Pandora running w Uber app open in front, w text, chrome and phone all in multi (they look llike little round floating tabs) on one huge crystal clear screen.


Totally agree. iPhones are all crap. I will never use one again. Androids, especially Samsung, are the way to go. Have never had any of these problems with Uber App sound integration with Bluetooth or Wifi. I can multi-task and drive simultaneously. Had the S5, now the Galaxy Note 5. This phone is a beast. Love it. All my apps run seemlessly, and I love the way it will slighty mute one app and make the other prominent for only the time it takes to give instruction. Thats how a smartphone is supposed to work. Way to go Samsung. Going on the Lyft app now!!!!


----------



## rocksteady (Mar 19, 2015)

JJ/Uber/Miami said:


> Totally agree. iPhones are all crap. I will never use one again. Androids, especially Samsung, are the way to go. Have never had any of these problems with Uber App sound integration with Bluetooth or Wifi. I can multi-task and drive simultaneously. Had the S5, now the Galaxy Note 5. This phone is a beast. Love it. All my apps run seemlessly, and I love the way it will slighty mute one app and make the other prominent for only the time it takes to give instruction. Thats how a smartphone is supposed to work. Way to go Samsung. Going on the Lyft app now!!!!


I agree that apple products have generally gone down hill since jobs died. Same happened when the company fired him back in the 80's. No vision and quality control starts slipping. iPhone has its share of bugs and some tasks and apps have become needlessly more complicated with the irony being the intention of a more user friendly experience.

But this issue is all the Uber partner app for iPhone. Other apps will work with the music app output and just briefly pause and fade out and back in if they need to make an alert sound. Others allow you to choose what output you want the app to use--internal speaker or stereo jack.

I'm happy for you that you don't have to deal with the bullshit. It's either the way the OS was programmed to function or the programmers were smarter in their designing of the Uber partner app for that OS.

It's strange more iPhone users haven't complained about the annoying issue.


----------



## AintWorthIt (Sep 30, 2014)

Glad to know I'm not the only one with this issue.


----------



## uhyana (Feb 26, 2016)

Anyone find a fix for this?

I want to play my music with out it stopping when there's a new request.

It's really annoying to swipe up and hit play again.


----------



## Skyblue6 (Nov 16, 2015)

uhyana said:


> Anyone find a fix for this?
> 
> I want to play my music with out it stopping when there's a new request.
> 
> It's really annoying to swipe up and hit play again.


If you have steering wheel mounted Buttons to change volume and such with Bluetooth it can be really helpful. Instead of taking your eyes off the road, just press the volume up or down or change the track like one or two seconds after the uber app has hijacked the iPhone sound it will resume ur song on Spotify.

I found a new feature (bug) TODAY and that the uber ping request coming through is completely blocking Spotify. Both uber partner app and Spotify are both still running but Spotify refuses to auto resume after fiddling with the volume buttons and I lose all song data ( title and artist and blah blah ) on my in-car stereo/Bluetooth screen.

Now I have to take my eyes off the road and go into my phone and press play to resume whatever I was doing.

The iPhone partner app really drives me crazy but all the current androids out there don't seem to be the right for me and heat up much too quickly (snapdragon processors).

Before I was using a Samsung s3 for uber and it was working just fine without burning up to 70 degrees Celsius like the Sony Xperia Z5. It was when my micro usb charging port on my phone started failing and I couldn't charge it anymore.

I opted for the iPhone 6s Plus. Hits all the benchmarks for my games, works well with my car stereo, easy large screen with good brightness, all family members have iPhones so iMessages and FaceTime are appreciated and also it has a metal back casing so it cools down fantastically when placed into its phone mount on an air conditioning vent.

Hope this is some help to someone


----------



## rocksteady (Mar 19, 2015)

uhyana said:


> Anyone find a fix for this?
> 
> I want to play my music with out it stopping when there's a new request.
> 
> It's really annoying to swipe up and hit play again.


No, I gave up. I will still plug in the Aux to my phone when it is slow to listen to a podcast. The new thing that drives me nuts is if I forget to turn the stereo off and it's on the Aux input, the Uber app plays this dumb bass heavy jingle at high decibel to signify the Aux is connected. If my stereo volume isn't turned waaay down, it's loud as hell and makes me jump. I lose my shit every time. The sound is way distorted through my factory speakers which is shortening their lifespan. When they do blow I want to go to San Francisco and throw them through the windows at Uber headquarters.


----------



## JJ/Uber/Miami (Jun 24, 2015)

SamuelDMiller said:


> Since one of the most recent partner app updates (presumably to handle the sound issues for the Spotify experiment) the app has caused me sound troubles. Every sound the app makes, whether the beeping ride request, the bass jingle when I open the app or go off line, the tring of the "rider destination entered", it has all hijacked my phone's sound system (iPhone 5s). It stops all music, and I can't even just flick up on the screen for the music short cut.
> I have to go to my Spotify or podcast app, and start the music as if that music had never been playing five seconds previous.
> Even when I just navigate to the partner app it has been doing this. I've tried switching from the aux cord to a bluetooth adapter kit, but the problems remain.
> 
> ...


Samsung Galaxy Note 5 here. I have no such issues. Sound integration is perfect between app, music and GPS. When GPS is talking music mutes to the background and comes right back up when done. When I get a beep, no interference whatsoever. I got smart and left iPhones behind years ago. Good luck with that !!


----------



## rocksteady (Mar 19, 2015)

JJ/Uber/Miami said:


> Samsung Galaxy Note 5 here. I have no such issues. Sound integration is perfect between app, music and GPS. When GPS is talking music mutes to the background and comes right back up when done. When I get a beep, no interference whatsoever. I got smart and left iPhones behind years ago. Good luck with that !!


So you have nothing to contribute and the nothing you've contributed has already been said in this thread. It's not an iphone issue. It's an uber issue. As I've already said, other iphone apps don't hijack the audio.


----------



## JJ/Uber/Miami (Jun 24, 2015)

rocksteady said:


> So you have nothing to contribute and the nothing you've contributed has already been said in this thread. It's not an iphone issue. It's an uber issue. As I've already said, other iphone apps don't hijack the audio.


Apparently you have nothing to contribute except useless pieces of verbal diarrhea to replies you don't like. I wasn't even talking to you -- I was talking to the OP and relaying my experience with my device. If i choose to reiterate my point it's no skin of your back. So shut the f**k up and move along.


----------



## Skyblue6 (Nov 16, 2015)




----------



## rocksteady (Mar 19, 2015)

JJ/Uber/Miami said:


> Apparently you have nothing to contribute except useless pieces of verbal diarrhea to replies you don't like. I wasn't even talking to you -- I was talking to the OP and relaying my experience with my device. If i choose to reiterate my point it's no skin of your back. So shut the f**k up and move along.


So nothing to contribute. Your device which isn't an iphone doesn't have the issue--as you already stated. Thanks for reiterating that useless information. I'm sure it wasn't clear enough for OP the first time you said it. You argue like a fifth grader with an inferiority complex. "Yur thing SUX and my thing RULZ!!! I wasn't talking to YOU!!!"

Sorry I hurt your feelz. Your Mommy has some some Vicks vapor rub to put on your chest. Now run along and be a good little boy and Mommy will give you a bowl of Cheerios.


----------



## JJ/Uber/Miami (Jun 24, 2015)

rocksteady said:


> So nothing to contribute. Your device which isn't an iphone doesn't have the issue--as you already stated. Thanks for reiterating that useless information. I'm sure it wasn't clear enough for OP the first time you said it. You argue like a fifth grader with an inferiority complex. "Yur thing SUX and my thing RULZ!!! I wasn't talking to YOU!!!"
> 
> Sorry I hurt your feelz. Your Mommy has some some Vicks vapor rub to put on your chest. Now run along and be a good little boy and Mommy will give you a bowl of Cheerios.


For your info Bit**, I am a grown woman who hasn't needed her mother for anything in a very long time. As a matter of fact, she died in 2003, so choke on that proverbial foot in your mouth. Second, you did NOT hurt my feelings, as it would take more than an iPhone using, kindergarten educated moron such as yourself to get to me, but nice try.

As I said before, shut the f**k up and skedaddle.


----------



## rocksteady (Mar 19, 2015)

JJ/Uber/Miami said:


> For your info Bit**, I am a grown woman who hasn't needed her mother for anything in a very long time. As a matter of fact, she died in 2003, so choke on that proverbial foot in your mouth. Second, you did NOT hurt my feelings, as it would take more than an iPhone using, kindergarten educated moron such as yourself to get to me, but nice try.
> 
> As I said before, shut the f**k up and skedaddle.


You poor thing--not mentally developed enough yet to know I wasn't being literal. The hostility in your emotional response indicated your feelz were hurt. Your response was childish. Your actual sex and mother are inconsequential. Is that literal enough for you? Your inability to comprehend the metaphorical only reinforces my point--you're an immature child. I'm sure there's a Samsung Galaxy Note 5 forum where you can find all the attention and validation you need to feel good about yourself.

I'll try to turn this around.... who's a wittle smawrty? I said, who's the wittle smawrty girl with the Samsung Galaxy Note 5? You are! Yes your are! Yes you are! Uh goochy goochy gooo!


----------



## JJ/Uber/Miami (Jun 24, 2015)

rocksteady said:


> You poor thing--not mentally developed enough yet to know I wasn't being literal. The hostility in your emotional response indicated your feelz were hurt. Your response was childish. Your actual sex and mother are inconsequential. Is that literal enough for you? Your inability to comprehend the metaphorical only reinforces my point--you're an immature child. I'm sure there's a Samsung Galaxy Note 5 forum where you can find all the attention and validation you need to feel good about yourself.
> 
> I'll try to turn this around.... who's a wittle smawrty? I said, who's the wittle smawrty girl with the Samsung Galaxy Note 5? You are! Yes your are! Yes you are! Uh goochy goochy gooo!


Like Forest Gump said, "Stupid is as Stupid Does". Do the world a favor and don't make the same mistake your parents did by reproducing.

Now I am going to go to other boards in pursuit of far more intelligent conversation than you can offer with your drippy ass baby talk, which has bored me speechless. Uber off, you inbred prick !!!!!


----------



## rocksteady (Mar 19, 2015)

JJ/Uber/Miami said:


> Like Forest Gump said, "Stupid is as Stupid Does". Do the world a favor and don't make the same mistake your parents did by reproducing.
> 
> Now I am going to go to other boards in pursuit of far more intelligent conversation than you can offer with your drippy ass baby talk, which has bored me speechless. Uber off, you inbred prick !!!!!


lol. project much? If only I could jiggle some keys in front of your face. Is there an Android app for that? Good luck with your future off-topic input. You go girl! Don't let anybody point out that your redundant contributions have no actual value to the anybody but your own insecure ego. Nobody puts baby in the corner!

I came across an arctic weather forum where Inuits share their ideas and get help in dealing with the subfreezing conditions. Maybe you could go tell'em how great it is and how smart you are for living in sunny Florida! I'm sure they'd applaud your brilliant input with many "likes" and positive replies.


----------



## pacman38 (Jun 20, 2017)

SamuelDMiller said:


> Since one of the most recent partner app updates (presumably to handle the sound issues for the Spotify experiment) the app has caused me sound troubles. Every sound the app makes, whether the beeping ride request, the bass jingle when I open the app or go off line, the tring of the "rider destination entered", it has all hijacked my phone's sound system (iPhone 5s). It stops all music, and I can't even just flick up on the screen for the music short cut.
> I have to go to my Spotify or podcast app, and start the music as if that music had never been playing five seconds previous.
> Even when I just navigate to the partner app it has been doing this. I've tried switching from the aux cord to a bluetooth adapter kit, but the problems remain.
> 
> ...


I solved the problem yesterday after much research.

Just click on this link and follow the directions. It's apparent to me that Uber doesn't like other music services than Pandora, because Google music play and spotify keeps getting shut down when Uber app is started up. So after finding this site, I can now finally play my music..my preference is "Instru-Metal" ha ha, and do UberEats at the same time.

NOTE: When prompted to which one to choose to start the service...DO NOT PICK UBER, PICK GOOGLE, because if you choose Uber, all you will get is Uber, not Pandora. So pick any other method than Uber. I don't know why they even have that as an option because it doesn't do anything..lol

https://www.uber.com/drive/music/


----------



## Malibusha (Feb 1, 2020)

SamuelDMiller said:


> Since one of the most recent partner app updates (presumably to handle the sound issues for the Spotify experiment) the app has caused me sound troubles. Every sound the app makes, whether the beeping ride request, the bass jingle when I open the app or go off line, the tring of the "rider destination entered", it has all hijacked my phone's sound system (iPhone 5s). It stops all music, and I can't even just flick up on the screen for the music short cut.
> I have to go to my Spotify or podcast app, and start the music as if that music had never been playing five seconds previous.
> Even when I just navigate to the partner app it has been doing this. I've tried switching from the aux cord to a bluetooth adapter kit, but the problems remain.
> 
> ...


 I like to listen to songs in my iphone music app; via bluetooth. Whenever Uber sounds their annoying beep; after an announcement; it cuts off my music; and i can't restart it from the bluetooth. It makes no sense to manually restart the music, because Uber will soon turn it off again.
I found a work around. Choose WAZE for navigation. IMMEDIATELY after starting a trip press NAVIGATE, to get into WAZE. WAZE will not cut out iphone audio. If for any reason Uber gets to make an announcement; followed by their annoying beep; and an ios audio cut off; simply do what you must to get your audio working again; return to the Uber app; and then IMMEDIATELY choose NAVIGATE again, to get back into WAZE,


----------

